# WD40 - is it okay to use or not anymore?



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Does anyone use WD40 for fish lure? Some say it's bad for the environment but others say it is vegetable base. I don't know.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTQBG_5AaFM


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Its oil. It can't be good.

D.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I knew it was a fish base oil. thus on lures made them smell like the real thing. as I see it should be ok. I try it but it did not work as it washed off after a short time. and had keep spray lure. that was a few years back and less they changed formular will still be same fish base oil in it. it did clean my lure up. all I can say on the idea. not sure if the fish oil was shark or other. if shake LOL what you catch beats me. LOL read the what is in it note that they have on can.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

From here:

http://www.wd40.com/about-us/myths-legends-fun-facts/

_What a Fish story!

Myth: WD-40 contains fish oil.
Fact:
Consumers have told us over the years that they have caught some of the biggest fish ever after protecting their fish hooks and lures with WD-40. We believe this legend came from folks assuming that the product must contain fish oil since it appears to attract fish. Sorry Charlie®, it just aint so.

WD-40 Company has taken steps to respect and conserve the environment, and encourages its users to do the same. While WD-40 can be used to help protect fishing equipment from rust and corrosion, WD-40 Company does not recommend using WD-40 to attract fish._

Just use Gulp! or something.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i don't see why you can't use it WD stand for water displacing


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Would you drink wd40? Why pollute our waters?


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

I say if it works and helps you land fish, go 4 it. I mean our waters are already polluted beyond fixing. I mean how about the dog dying and the guy gettin sick from the pond scum at wingfoot? What about the mercury warning for all of the lakes. That's why they recommend you only eat a certain amount of fish per week. I mean a few sprays of wd40 certainly won't makes the lakes any worse than they already are. I mean your talking a spray or two of wd40 in millions of gallons of water...won't affect it at all. That's like taking a 125 gallon fish tank and using a eye dropper and dropping one drop of bleach in it...bet the fish won't die. I mean most split shots and weights contain lead...we all know about lead, would you buy a house with lead paint? It's known to cause cancer. Yet we all use em. How many thousands if not millions of lead weights are scattered on the lake bottom from fisherman losing em? Like I said if it works, use it.

LAND BIG FISH !!!


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

Wd40 is petroleum based. Be a responsible angler, do not use it in the water. Period.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Yanky said:


> Wd40 is petroleum based. Be a responsible angler, do not use it in the water. Period.


Petroleum is biodegradable.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i have a fisherman guide from north american fishing club says use WD 40
and wonder how many know this secret in your tubes alka seltzer
the fizz drives the fish crazy


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Wd40 is bad for the water. Having said that some of you are gonna do what youre gonna do. Have fun.

if you need more help go get some GULP! 

If thats not enough coat the gulp with bass gravy.

And when the creek in your backyard dries up be sure to hose it down with roundup. It will prevent/slow future unsightly algae growth. If it works in muirfield it should work in your backyard...


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I know this requires some to read AND comprehend..but here's to hope...Page 23:

http://www.epa.ohio.gov/portals/28/documents/swap/swap_susceptibility_guidance.pdf

WD-40 has tolulene...an AWESOME organic compound/poison. But hey - as long as it is biodegradable.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Tokugawa said:


> WD-40 has *tolulene*...an AWESOME organic compound/poison. But hey - as long as it is biodegradable.


That's pure evil right there. :dazed:


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> I know this requires some to read AND comprehend..but here's to hope...Page 23:
> 
> http://www.epa.ohio.gov/portals/28/documents/swap/swap_susceptibility_guidance.pdf
> 
> WD-40 has tolulene...an AWESOME organic compound/poison. But hey - as long as it is biodegradable.


Who cares what it has, didn't you see the guy already said all the water is ruined anyhow??? Has Mercury and lead, may as well throw everything else in there too... No wonder things are a mess eh? Sigh. And you know not a single word anyone will say to someone like that will make a difference. Double sigh.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't use wd40 I use PBblaster but sure as hell not going to use it for fishing, besides anisese works better


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Who cares what it has, didn't you see the guy already said all the water is ruined anyhow??? Has Mercury and lead, may as well throw everything else in there too...


Mercury and lead are in the minor leagues (for adults) when compared to toluene. It's one of several chemicals I keep an eye out for and use PPE when handling. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Fishguy777 (Jul 8, 2012)

Funny how you have to take a test to drive or hunt.....fishing is where all the "smart people" must be...it's a joke every yahoo & there cousin can get 20$ to buy a license & destroy the environment. Great! While ur at it why don't you drink that WD!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

dwmikemx said:


> Petroleum is biodegradable.


So are tires.....after 1000 years. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

http://www.wd40.com/files/pdf/msds-wd494716385.pdf

Only 10% of WD40 is NOT toxic 

Yep, don't be silly guys.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Did You know there is toluene in pickles? Enjoy your Vlasic.


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Who cares what it has, didn't you see the guy already said all the water is ruined anyhow??? Has Mercury and lead, may as well throw everything else in there too... No wonder things are a mess eh? Sigh. And you know not a single word anyone will say to someone like that will make a difference. Double sigh.


Actually I wasn't saying it like that guy...all I'm saying is what could it possibly hurt? You guys are making it seem so horrible and taboo. It's not that serious. You act like ppl are dumping gallons and gallons of the stuff in the lake. The state won't even take the appropriate measures to keep our lakes clean. Every lake I go to there's all sorts of trash and debris washed up on the shore. Hell, they won't even provide trash cans so people can dispose of their trash properly ! So where do they expect people to dispose of it? There's everything from tires to bodies polluting our lakes ! Be serious, I'm one of the only ones that actually takes my trash with me ! So don't make it seem like I'm the reason the lakes are jacked up. All I'm saying is a spray of wd40 on a lure ain't gonna hurt anything. I've been using wd40 for years with no ppe and I haven't developed any type of ill effects from using it. The guy below me said its in pickles...I've been eating pickles my entire life and am just fine. What about the cat fisherman who let pig tails rot in the sun before using them. Not a expert but I'm pretty sure that rotting flesh produces various chemicals and gases. Or what about the companies who dump chemicals in lakes? Hell, what about Goodyear? They purposely put several tires in the lake. So don't try and make it seem like me or people like me are the problem ! All I'm saying is if the fish and wildlife can survive everything that has been thrown at them thus far, I'm sure a spray of wd40 won't hurt.

LAND BIG FISH !!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Crappieman420 said:


> Actually I wasn't saying it like that guy...all I'm saying is what could it possibly hurt? You guys are making it seem so horrible and taboo. It's not that serious. You act like ppl are dumping gallons and gallons of the stuff in the lake. The state won't even take the appropriate measures to keep our lakes clean. Every lake I go to there's all sorts of trash and debris washed up on the shore. Hell, they won't even provide trash cans so people can dispose of their trash properly ! So where do they expect people to dispose of it? There's everything from tires to bodies polluting our lakes ! Be serious, I'm one of the only ones that actually takes my trash with me ! So don't make it seem like I'm the reason the lakes are jacked up. All I'm saying is a spray of wd40 on a lure ain't gonna hurt anything. I've been using wd40 for years with no ppe and I haven't developed any type of ill effects from using it. The guy below me said its in pickles...I've been eating pickles my entire life and am just fine. What about the cat fisherman who let pig tails rot in the sun before using them. Not a expert but I'm pretty sure that rotting flesh produces various chemicals and gases. Or what about the companies who dump chemicals in lakes? Hell, what about Goodyear? They purposely put several tires in the lake. So don't try and make it seem like me or people like me are the problem ! All I'm saying is if the fish and wildlife can survive everything that has been thrown at them thus far, I'm sure a spray of wd40 won't hurt.
> 
> LAND BIG FISH !!!


Sorry bud I guess I was kinda harsh and was obviously exaggerating it a bit but the "I can do it because that guy does it" doesn't fly with me I'm sorry. Or the "I only do it a little bit so its ok" mentality. What if everyone thought that way? That little bit then becomes a lot. I sure hope you realize that most don't feel that way.


P.s I don't feel the "lakes are all jacked up". I still enjoy them very much. They just about ruined G.Lake St. Marys, but I feel pretty good about eating fish out of most other inland lakes and reservoirs. Within reason. 50 years from now? Who knows. Not if we just act like nothing matters and continue dumping crap into our waters..


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It's probably not going to make a big difference, but it's the principle.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Is this really being discussed. It wasn't that long ago there was people on here bashing the power companies for discharging hot water back to the lakes. But now it's ok to use wd-40. California is banning two stroke engines but wd-40 is ok. That's just crazy.
Use gulp it is made from fish oils and is safe for the environment 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank You for the good information.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll look at pickles a whole lot different now! )


----------

